# One win can’t help the Cavs’ future



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Cavaliers did it. They banded together, played like an actual NBA team, and defeated LeBron James and his Miami Heat. It was an unlikely victory, to say the least, but offered a sweet satisfaction. This is as close as Cleveland will get to catharsis: LeBron leaving town with a loss, some mildly enthusiastic cheers in an arena that wasn’t even sold out, and an unremarkable regular-season game that history will soon forget.
> 
> When Tuesday night’s victors wake up in the morning, they’ll face a painful realization: They’re still the Cleveland Cavaliers. Nothing has changed. Win No. 15 may have held some sentimental significance, but that token importance can’t erase the fact that the Cavs are getting their 15th win of the season in March.
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/03/30/one-win-cant-help-the-cavs-future/


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

That was the Cavs first double digit win of the season?

*Wow.*


----------

